# Career/major library



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought I could start this thread to help people with choosing a career or a major...
I will put some questions as guidelines, if a lot of people talked about their career and explained it, the information can help others to get to know what a major/career is really about.
What is your major/career?
Why did you choose it?
What interests you the most about your career/major?
Why do you prefer it to other careers/majors?
What personality traits would be helpful in you career/ major?
What are the requirements to be able to get a good job that is related to your?
What do you think are important references that need to be read in order to have a better understanding of your major career?
What do you dislike the most about your career/ major?
What do you think people perceive wrong about your career/major?
What do you think people MUST know before they chose the same career/major path?
Any advice for new people to your career/ major?
How do you think your major/career effects humanity, the world or your society?
English is my third language, I am sorry if I have made any spelling or grammar mistakes(correction is appreciated)...
New question would be good too...


----------

